# Please ID Snake



## LizardLad (Apr 14, 2018)

Found this snake up in the Blue Mountains thought it might have been a highland copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi) but not too sure.
Please help


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 14, 2018)

Sure is. See the white barring on the upper lips (supralabials)? Dead give away.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 14, 2018)

It is indeed a Highlands copperhead (_Austrelaps ramsayi_). The strongly barred lips with the large pale anterior portion of the upper labial scales diagonally meeting the dark striping is diagnostic for this species. Location also eliminates other Copperhead species.

(George posted while I was writing this, but I figure I may as well post it anyway.)


----------



## LizardLad (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks guys. I know my Alice Springs desert snakes but I’m I have a hard time identifying others. Glad my quick google search lead to the right result


----------



## Mitch.11 (Nov 13, 2018)

As mentioned above, I'd say this one would be a Highlands copperhead (_Austrelaps ramsayi_)


----------

